# Best surface to cook pancakes on?



## uoficowboy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there - as part of my quest for pancake perfection - I'm questioning my choice of cookware. I currently cook my pancakes on this cast iron griddle.

It works great except for one problem - my oven sucks and so the center stays significantly hotter than the edges. This means that I typically stick to cooking just one pancake at a time - which is actually ok for when it's just for me - but it's annoying when cooking for others.

I've heard that soapstone griddles are pretty awesome. Anybody have any opinions about that?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

No opinion on the soap stones --- I have this one. I can cook two large or three med/small ones at a time. I also have a 12 in round one --Might squeeze two small ones on it --- I've never tried however.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 18, 2008)

I use an electric griddle which gives me a good amount of room to cook a variety of things besides pancakes and it holds it temperature quite well.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2008)

If you are going to be cooking pancakes on a regular basis, and I know you are, an electric griddle is the best and easiest way to go IMO.  You don't have to worry about maintaining the right temp and there is a big flat surface to cook a bunch of pancakes at once.

Look for a lot of surface area to cook on and a thick metal cooking surface that is non-stick coated.


----------



## CookinNow (Dec 18, 2008)

I cook my pancakes on a Presto electric griddle. I have tried different temperature settings and find 325 to be the best. Although I do like this griddle I have to say that it does not heat evenly. The area that is over the heat element is hotter than the rest of the surface, as you might expect. 

Paying careful attention to the pancakes as they cook will yield very good results. 

Jeff


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2008)

I have gotten used to simplicity and convenience of non-stick frying pan. Really can't beat it.


----------



## uoficowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

Electric griddles are not the first thing I would have thought of. How good is the temperature regulation with them? And is it evenly spread out, or concentrated in spots? They all are going to be teflon coated, right? My roommates, bless their hearts, are not exactly skilled when it comes to taking care of pots and pans - so the teflon would worry me somewhat as I think they'd scratch it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2008)

So you don't want the best solution, you want an idiot-proof solution.  

A cast iron griddle that sits on two burners is probably best in that case.  It takes seasoning and practice to get the flames adjusted exactly right to maintain a constant 350 F.


----------



## uoficowboy (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> So you don't want the best solution, you want an idiot-proof solution.
> 
> A cast iron griddle that sits on two burners is probably best in that case.  It takes seasoning and practice to get the flames adjusted exactly right to maintain a constant 350 F.


Well... I want both. When I get my own place in not too long I'll want the best solution. But for now I want something my roommates can't damage.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2008)

uoficowboy said:


> Well... I want both. When I get my own place in not too long I'll want the best solution. But for now I want something my roommates can't damage.


Cast iron now, electric skillet later.


----------



## Constance (Dec 20, 2008)

I always use an electric skillet...mine will hold 8 saucer sized pancakes, and they turn out perfect every time.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 20, 2008)

I have an old Magnalite griddle...woeks great.  I distributes the heat better than cast iron.  Be aware, there is now two Magnalites.. one good, one not. Basically, if its cheap, it isn't the good stuff....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to have an electric skillet, till the non stick started coming off. I have not replaced it yet, so I just use my cast iron pans. I would really like to get a cast iron griddle for the stove top that covers two burners.
I would like another electric griddle but I don't like non-stick stuff so unless they come up with something different I will stick to my cast iron. Once you get the hang of it, its pretty easy to use and last practically forever.


----------



## jet (Dec 21, 2008)

uoficowboy said:


> Well... I want both. When I get my own place in not too long I'll want the best solution. But for now I want something my roommates can't damage.



I don't think you can have both.  Right now, my suggestion would be to go with a cheap non-stick griddle.


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a large 2-burner griddle, an electric skillet and a cast iron fying pan that I have used.......personally I prefer the cast iron.


----------

